# Michael Phelps wins another gold



## PhotonGuy (Aug 15, 2016)

Michael Phelps won another gold medal at this summer's olympics. I thought he had retired at the last olympics but apparently not. Good for him, he is truly a phenomenal swimmer.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 15, 2016)

Funnily enough a lot of people have been winning golds. Oh wait ...that's because the Olympics are on.


----------



## Steve (Aug 15, 2016)

Phelps is something special.  To perform at that level for so long is really rare.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 15, 2016)

PhotonGuy said:


> Michael Phelps won another gold medal at this summer's olympics. I thought he had retired at the last olympics but apparently not. Good for him, he is truly a phenomenal swimmer.



You are doing him a great disservice... he won FIVE gold medals not one.


----------



## Steve (Aug 15, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> You are doing him a great disservice... he won FIVE gold medals not one.


Well, if we are picking nits, you are also doing him a great disservice.  He's earned 23 gold medals and 28 medals overall, and currently holds 7 world records.


----------



## Tames D (Aug 15, 2016)

Steve said:


> Well, if we are picking nits, you are also doing him a great disservice.  He's earned 23 gold medals and 28 medals overall, and currently holds 7 world records.


He shouldn't have a problem getting a part time job as a lifeguard.


----------



## Tames D (Aug 15, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> You are doing him a great disservice... he won FIVE gold medals not one.


He didn't say Phelps won one medal. He said he won another gold  medal. Jeeze.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 15, 2016)

PhotonGuy said:


> Michael Phelps won another gold medal at this summer's olympics. I thought he had retired at the last olympics but apparently not. Good for him, he is truly a phenomenal swimmer.



I see people disagree,, so either you think he didn't win five medals or that you think it's not an amazing feat to win five medals at the Rio Olympics, not many others win so many at one Olympics ( or even at one competition), it's quite phenomenal.


----------



## Steve (Aug 15, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> I see people disagree,, so either you think he didn't win five medals or that you think it's not an amazing feat to win five medals at the Rio Olympics, not many others win so many at one Olympics ( or even at one competition), it's quite phenomenal.


Dear Tez3.  I am confident that he has won far more than five medals.  He has won six in Rio (five gold and one silver) and has won far more than that overall. 

I agree that it is quite phenomenal, and refreshing that you hold an American in such esteem.  It's a nice change of pace. 

As I said in the first post, you seemed so concerned with nitpicking, it's a little funny you can't quite seem to get your facts straight, either.


----------



## elder999 (Aug 15, 2016)

Steve said:


> Dear Tez3.  I am confident that he has won far more than five medals.  He has won six in Rio (five gold and one silver) and has won far more than that overall.
> 
> I agree that it is quite phenomenal, and refreshing that you hold an American in such esteem.  It's a nice change of pace.
> 
> As I said in the first post, you seemed so concerned with nitpicking, it's a little funny you can't quite seem to get your facts straight, either.



Dude.

It's not "nitpicking. Notice this remark:



Tez3 said:


> Funnily enough a lot of people have been winning golds. Oh wait ...that's because the Olympics are on.



Rio 2016 Olympics - Yahoo Sports


It's  because the U.S. leads with 76 medals, 26 of them are gold, and GB is third in the medal count, with only 41 medals, and only 16 of them are gold.....


----------



## Buka (Aug 15, 2016)

He is a BEAST. A water BEAST. Amazing, so enjoy watching it for so many years. Blows my mind, can't say enough about the kid.


----------



## elder999 (Aug 15, 2016)

Michael Phelps Spots Estranged Father Poseidon In Stands


----------



## Buka (Aug 16, 2016)

elder999 said:


> Michael Phelps Spots Estranged Father Poseidon In Stands
> 
> View attachment 20057



Rolling Rock....right out my nose!


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 16, 2016)

elder999 said:


> Dude.
> 
> It's not "nitpicking. Notice this remark:
> 
> ...




Why do you have to turn something into a Brit bashing exercise? Phelps is magic there's not doubt about it and everyone admires him, why bring it down into the gutter. All the athletes from whatever country have worked hard to get to the Olympics, perhaps the most admirable team is the Olympic Refugee team, Rio Olympics 2016: Refugee Olympic Team - how are they getting on?


----------



## elder999 (Aug 16, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Why do you have to turn something into a Brit bashing exercise?



Why is posting the stats and stating an opinion a "Brit bashing exercise?"

I mean, maybe it was a wee bit of a trolling joke directed towards you, but you've (tellingly)bitten down on the bait pretty hard!


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 16, 2016)

elder999 said:


> Why is posting the stats and stating an opinion a "Brit bashing exercise?"
> 
> I mean, maybe it was a wee bit of a trolling joke directed towards you, but you've (tellingly)bitten down on the bait pretty hard!



What do you expect? I'm stuck on the sofa after an op and have to read idiotic remarks about Brits. You know it gets very tiring all these 'America' is better than you stuff especially when you jump on others comments pretty quick if you feel the US has been slighted even when it hasn't.  You should have more medals than us, look at the size of the US compared to the US for goodness sake, the population of the US is 324,423,221 to the UK's 65,162,429, so your 'little trolling joke' isn't that amusing because you should have a lot more medals for the $158 million the USOC spends ( figures from them). You have a gold medal for every 12,477,816 of your population we have a gold medal for 407,2651 of ours. We also don't make our gold medalists lives a misery because they don't stand with their hand on their heart during a medal ceremony or that their black hair isn't straight enough nor do we get athletes being booed when they come out onto the track. We appreciate everyone of our gold medals because for a small country like ours they are rare. Make cheap jokes if it amuses you and 'gloat' that you think I took' the bait' however cheap jokes and sly comments only show the maker of them up as being childish.
Gabby Douglas, her Olympics over, tearfully responds to social media critics
Justin Gatlin booed at Rio Olympics - The i newspaper online iNews


----------



## Steve (Aug 16, 2016)

The comments and trolling of Gabby Douglas was shameful, and a reflection on the poor state of things right now in the USA. 

I think Gatlin was booed because he's a serial cheater.  Isn't that right?


----------



## elder999 (Aug 16, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> What do you expect? I'm stuck on the sofa after an op and have to read idiotic remarks about Brits. You know it gets very tiring all these 'America' is better than you stuff especially when you jump on others comments pretty quick if you feel the US has been slighted even when it hasn't.  You should have more medals than us, look at the size of the US compared to the US for goodness sake, the population of the US is 324,423,221 to the UK's 65,162,429, so your 'little trolling joke' isn't that amusing because you should have a lot more medals for the $158 million the USOC spends ( figures from them). You have a gold medal for every 12,477,816 of your population we have a gold medal for 407,2651 of ours. We also don't make our gold medalists lives a misery because they don't stand with their hand on their heart during a medal ceremony or that their black hair isn't straight enough nor do we get athletes being booed when they come out onto the track. We appreciate everyone of our gold medals because for a small country like ours they are rare. Make cheap jokes if it amuses you and 'gloat' that you think I took' the bait' however cheap jokes and sly comments only show the maker of them up as being childish.
> Gabby Douglas, her Olympics over, tearfully responds to social media critics
> Justin Gatlin booed at Rio Olympics - The i newspaper online iNews



Oddly enough, GB has spent nearly as much per medal as the U.S.(their figures)....with, of course, a much slimmer medal yield....'Brutal but effective': why Team GB has won so many Olympic medals

True about your population, though-pretty much like California, with more people and a smaller economy, aren't you?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do get better, though.......


----------



## Steve (Aug 16, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> What do you expect? I'm stuck on the sofa after an op and have to read idiotic remarks about Brits. You know it gets very tiring all these 'America' is better than you stuff especially when you jump on others comments pretty quick if you feel the US has been slighted even when it hasn't.  You should have more medals than us, look at the size of the US compared to the US for goodness sake, the population of the US is 324,423,221 to the UK's 65,162,429, so your 'little trolling joke' isn't that amusing because you should have a lot more medals for the $158 million the USOC spends ( figures from them). You have a gold medal for every 12,477,816 of your population we have a gold medal for 407,2651 of ours. We also don't make our gold medalists lives a misery because they don't stand with their hand on their heart during a medal ceremony or that their black hair isn't straight enough nor do we get athletes being booed when they come out onto the track. We appreciate everyone of our gold medals because for a small country like ours they are rare. Make cheap jokes if it amuses you and 'gloat' that you think I took' the bait' however cheap jokes and sly comments only show the maker of them up as being childish.
> Gabby Douglas, her Olympics over, tearfully responds to social media critics
> Justin Gatlin booed at Rio Olympics - The i newspaper online iNews


Just registered that you're recovering from surgery.  Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Buka (Aug 16, 2016)

Hey, Tez, wishing you a speedy and smooth recovery, my friend. Get some rest, too. We never rest enough when healing.


----------



## Buka (Aug 17, 2016)

Phelps....all that and he can putt, too? Just ain't fair.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Sep 4, 2016)

Well the fact of the matter is, Phelps is truly a phenomenal individual. Aside from all the medals he's won the fact of the matter is that Michael Phelps is one of the best if not the best swimmer of all time for the entire history of the sport. And he's from Maryland, a nice fun state that's not all that far from me.


----------

